# 2014 Nissan Sentra SV won't start.



## Fame (Dec 6, 2021)

I replaced the starter on my 2014 Nissan Sentra SV now my dash lights are out and no start no sound???


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like maybe you blew the main fusible link in the battery card. On most MR's and QR's the starter is fused through a 250A link. If you didn't disconnect the battery first and shorted the main cable, or if the starter or engine are locked and the starter motor can't turn, that link will blow.


----------



## FrontDouble (Dec 9, 2021)

Fame said:


> I replaced the starter on my 2014 Nissan Sentra SV now my dash lights are out and no start no sound???


Does it have a key or a fob and push button start?


----------

